
How (and Why) to Lobby Companies to Support .NET OSS - SeanKilleen
http://seankilleen.com/2016/01/how-and-why-to-lobby-for-oss/
======
SeanKilleen
Author here -- this seemed to spark some interesting discussion and momentum
on Twitter, so I thought the wider community might appreciate it or it might
at least start a decent conversation. I'll do my best to follow along here,
but feel free to comment on the article as well.

